# Applying for Canadian PR. A few basic questions



## techierocks (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,

I am applying for Canadian PR and am new to the Forum.

I have done Bachelors and Masters in Chemical Engineering, and have IELTS (O:8 L:9 R:9 S:7 W:9).

I am really confused about the NOC codes. My complete work experience has been into data analytics/business analytics in the banking domain. That includes tools using tools like SAS, MS Excel, Python etc for statistical analysis and reporting data.

I looked at NOC 4162 (Economists and economic policy researchers and analysts) seems relevant

Given my education qualifications, can I proceed with this NOC code.

Would really appreciate some guidance!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

techierocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Canadian PR and am new to the Forum.
> 
> ...


I must ask in which country you earned your degrees?


----------



## techierocks (Jul 4, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> I must ask in which country you earned your degrees?


I did my Engineering from Indian Institute of Technology, New Delhi, India. The medium of instruction was English.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I apologize for having to tell you this but I think you need to get your education assessed to Canadian levels by WES. For the most part university degrees from India do not meet Canadian standards. This will affect your score for immigration purposes.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Isn't it the case that every degree outside of Canada has to be assessed for Express Entry?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kevinishining said:


> Isn't it the case that every degree outside of Canada has to be assessed for Express Entry?


Yes, but OP _cannot_ assume that his Indian degrees will equate to a Canadian degree: the higher education system in India is not at the same standard as a Canadian university, so it is _very_ likely that OP _cannot_ and _will not_ be entitled to the Express Entry points that a Canadian equivalent Bachelors and Masters degree would offer; this, in turn, will significantly lower his CRS score which may or may not have an impact on whether he receives an ITA to come to Canada or not.


----------



## techierocks (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions earlier. It was really helpful. I got the ITA on 28th November. Now I am getting all the necessary documents.

I have some queries about the documents for Proof of Funds. Would appreciate if one could advise on the below:
- Can I show the documents in my wife's name (she is a co-applicant)
- Can I put my father's bank account statements (he will not be migrating). If yes, what additional document must I provide.
- With reference to the Indian financial system, can I use investments in Mutual Funds and Stocks as proof of funds
- Should the financial institutions also provide a currency equivalency in CAD


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

techierocks said:


> - Can I put my father's bank account statements (he will not be migrating). If yes, what additional document must I provide.


Why the hell would you show someone else's bank account information?




> - With reference to the Indian financial system, can I use investments in Mutual Funds and Stocks as proof of funds


No. Investments are not liquid capital.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Experts,

Can you please suggest if I need to get my wife's ECA done before I create my express entry account?

Regards
GK


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

G.K said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you please suggest if I need to get my wife's ECA done before I create my express entry account?
> 
> ...


If you want to claim points for your wife then yes. else not required.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

techierocks said:


> Thanks for the suggestions earlier. It was really helpful. I got the ITA on 28th November. Now I am getting all the necessary documents.
> 
> I have some queries about the documents for Proof of Funds. Would appreciate if one could advise on the below:
> - Can I show the documents in my wife's name (she is a co-applicant)
> ...


Can I show the documents in my wife's name - What documents are you talking about?

Can I put my father's bank account statements (he will not be migrating). If yes, what additional document must I provide. No

Should the financial institutions also provide a currency equivalency in CAD Yes


----------

